# Rúcula



## Eva Maria

Hallo foreros!

I möchte "rúcula" (_latein_ _Eruca sativa / __Eruca vesicaria) _auf Deutsch übersetzen.

Rúcula (eruca, oruga, roqueta) = Ruckola?

No estoy segura si existe otra palabra más correcta en alemán para traducirla.

Was meinen Sie?

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Hallo Eva Maria,

als Salat sagen wir dazu einfach "Rucola" (auch oft "Ruccola" geschrieben).

Als Pflanze spricht man von einer "*Garten-Senfrauke" *(das habe ich auf folgender Seite gefunden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garten-Senfrauke).


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Hallo Eva Maria,
> 
> als Salat sagen wir dazu einfach "Rucola" (auch oft "Ruccola" geschrieben).
> 
> Als Pflanze spricht man von einer "*Garten-Senfrauke" *(das habe ich auf folgender Seite gefunden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garten-Senfrauke).


 
Oh, danke, SNT!

Es gibt so viele Synonimen! Pero no todos son adecuados para un menú, por eso dudaba.

EM


----------



## heidita

Eva: encontrado en Wiki(a lo mejor te interesa la lista, porque hay más verduras)

Rucola, Rauke, (_Diplotaxis tenuifolia_ oder _Eruca sativa_) (Kreuzblütengewächse)


----------



## Eva Maria

heidita said:


> Eva: encontrado en Wiki(a lo mejor te interesa la lista, porque hay más verduras)
> 
> Rucola, Rauke, (_Diplotaxis tenuifolia_ oder _Eruca sativa_) (Kreuzblütengewächse)


 

Danke nochmal, Heidi!

Me gusta "Rauke" más que "Rucola"!

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Eva Maria said:


> Me gusta "Rauke" más que "Rucola"!


 
Ok, pero "Rucola" es lo que cada persona conoce como un tipo de ensalada. Por lo menos yo no supiera (?) que es una "Rauke" en una carta...


----------



## Eva Maria

starrynightrhone said:


> Ok, pero "Rucola" es lo que cada persona conoce como un tipo de ensalada. Por lo menos yo no supiera (?) que es una "Rauke" en una carta...


 
Starry,

Danke sehr!

Ya he visto que la palabra "Rucola" es mucho más usada que "Rauke" en los menús!

Ok, pero "Rucola" es lo que cada persona conoce como un tipo de ensalada. Por lo menos yo no supiera sabría (Konditional) qué (interrogativa indirecta) es una "Rauke" en una carta...

La conjugación de los verbos es lo más difícil de aprender en un idioma (sobre todo los que provienen del latín)!

Bis bald!

EM


----------



## starrynightrhone

Eva Maria said:


> La conjugación de los verbos es lo más difícil de aprender en un idioma (sobre todo los que provienen del latín)!


 
Sí, es verdad.... y para mí, sobre todo, el subjuntivo también


----------

